# Interested in buying Marriot: a week resale; a points resale or point retail?



## kyfonky (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a big dilema so I need any advise from TUG users.

I have read many threads/posts regarding Marriot timeshares, particularly those posted since the new Destination program appears 2 years ago, trying to understand how it works in terms of MF's, availability, exchanges, etc. So far, it looks it is very complicated since appariance of Marriot Destinations, to the point that I so confused that I'd rather buy HGVC....but....I like marriot better than Hilton....so, I should buy what I like the most, even thought it might be more complex.

So, with my decision of buying marriot instead of Hilton, I need you advise on whether I should buy a resale week, resale points, of retail points. I prefer to buy resale for a ski seasson resort, such as Timber Lodge or Summit; I already have a DVC which I use to go Orlando about every year; I live in Mexico and basically I like going to Orlando, Los Angeles, andy ski locations at december, and sometime Las Vegas and NY -in the US-. Stil I have the following questions:
1.  If I buy a 1BR in Timber Lodge - ski platinum seasson, I guess the MF's are about $800; Do I need to enroll and pay the II membership? -to trade outside Timber Lodge- and how much would it be? 
2. For any trade in II, do I have to pay a fee? How much?
3. For trading within Marriot, should I go to II or is there any other internal trader? -similar to the Destinations program-
4. If anyone having more than one week with Marriot has a 13-months window for reservations, is that for any Resort? meaning that if I have only one week in TimberLodge, chances are that I wont get the december week I want? How possible is that?
5. How much trading power do I have with a TimberLodge week, 1BR, platinum seasson ski?
6. Do I have the same chances to Reserve at TimberLodge in December by buying points -in the required amount-, that by buying a resale week? Or points have priority?
7. Does anyone know a realiable brooker for buying a resale Marriot week? 

Thanks in advance for you comments!  I'd like to better understand Marriot before buying; otherwise, I should go to HGVC or FAVC..


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 28, 2012)

kyfonky said:


> I have a big dilema so I need any advise from TUG users.
> 
> I have read many threads/posts regarding Marriot timeshares, particularly those posted since the new Destination program appears 2 years ago, trying to understand how it works in terms of MF's, availability, exchanges, etc. So far, it looks it is very complicated since appariance of Marriot Destinations, to the point that I so confused that I'd rather buy HGVC....but....I like marriot better than Hilton....so, I should buy what I like the most, even thought it might be more complex.
> 
> ...



Yes, you would have to join II and pay the annual membership fee of $89 to trade out of Timber Lodge. Since resale weeks purchased after 6/30/2012 can't be enrolled in the new Destinations Club program, the only option for trading is II.



> 2. For any trade in II, do I have to pay a fee? How much?



Currently the fee is $119 to trade Marriott to Marriott. Regular II exchange fees apply for external trades outside of Marriott resorts.



> 3. For trading within Marriot, should I go to II or is there any other internal trader? -similar to the Destinations program-



Nope, II is your best option. You can also use some of the independents such as SFX, DAE, etc. You can also do direct exchanges with other owners.



> 4. If anyone having more than one week with Marriot has a 13-months window for reservations, is that for any Resort? meaning that if I have only one week in TimberLodge, chances are that I wont get the december week I want? How possible is that?



Only 50% of inventory is opened up for 13 month reservations, so that means that 50% is open for 12 month reservations. For prime weeks be on the phone at 9:00am ET to Owner Services on the day inventory is released to have the best chance at scoring your reservation.



> 5. How much trading power do I have with a TimberLodge week, 1BR, platinum seasson ski?
> 6. Do I have the same chances to Reserve at TimberLodge in December by buying points -in the required amount-, that by buying a resale week? Or points have priority?



There are lots an lots and lots of Timber Lodge inventory in the MVC Destinations Trust. I would think that a pure trust points owner would have  pretty easy time getting reservations in to Timber Lodge with points.



> 7. Does anyone know a realiable brooker for buying a resale Marriot week?
> 
> Thanks in advance for you comments!  I'd like to better understand Marriot before buying; otherwise, I should go to HGVC or FAVC..



Points are a very expensive product with an expensive MF associated with them. However, I am sure that a resale ski week at Timber Lodge isn't cheap either. Others I am sure can provide more detail about how much they are going for these days. Are you looking for being able to book the holiday ski weeks? Those weeks rarely hit the resale market, and if they do, the go for prime prices.

I wouldn't expect to be able to find resale points yet, the program is still new and only a few resale point deeds have hit Ebay. Very few.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 29, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, you would have to join II and pay the annual membership fee of $89 to trade out of Timber Lodge. Since resale weeks purchased after 6/30/2012 can't be enrolled in the new Destinations Club program, the only option for trading is II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I might add that resale points are very questionable as to their value, and limits of use, HOWEVER, I think the best way to get into the Marriott system right now is to buy the minimum (and cheap) resale points for the sole purpose to establish an account.

Once you establish your own account then you can easily rent all the points you need to make any vacation at any time (subject to availability).

Enjoy your Marriott vacations!



.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 29, 2012)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I might add that resale points are very questionable as to their value, and limits of use, HOWEVER, I think the best way to get into the Marriott system right now is to buy the minimum (and cheap) resale points for the sole purpose to establish an account.
> 
> Once you establish your own account then you can easily rent all the points you need to make any vacation at any time (subject to availability).
> 
> ...


I wouldn't rec. buying resale points at this time, since there are too many uncertainties as to their booking benefits and fees associated to get true value. Until we have concrete examples of costs and functionality I wouldn't want to be the trial for that.

Buying a resale week is a good option for guaranteeing an annual ski week. Reserving a Dec. week shouldn't be too hard unless you are looking for Christmas/New Years weeks, which may be fixed holiday weeks. Plat. ski weeks are good traders as well.

I am not sure if or how many of 1 BR ski weeks were sold. Most of the inventory is probably 2BR lock-offs, but others can chime in as to the availability and  pricing of those resale weeks.


----------



## Clark (Jun 30, 2012)

kyfonky said:


> 3. For trading within Marriot, should I go to II or is there any other internal trader?



Yes there is an independent exchange website for Marriott-to-Marriott exchanges that has been in operation over 10 years and which has no charge for executing an exchange.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 30, 2012)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I might add that resale points are very questionable as to their value, and limits of use, HOWEVER, I think the best way to get into the Marriott system right now is to buy the minimum (and cheap) resale points for the sole purpose to establish an account.
> 
> Once you establish your own account then you can easily rent all the points you need to make any vacation at any time (subject to availability).
> 
> Enjoy your Marriott vacations!



From information that was provided by Terry from a MVCI representative (customer advocacy?), it was indicated that after a resale trust point and payment of the initiation fees and education fee the resale owner has full use of the points.


----------



## kyfonky (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks you all for your help and comments; it's been very useful information. I think I'm getting Marriot! I like Marriot! HGVC seems to be more easy to use and flexible, but their reports are, in my opinion, a lower quality than marriot -from what I've seen in Trip Advisors, its website, etc.

Buying a resale platinum week at TimberLodge is about $10k - $12k (as seen in several internet sites). That is pretty much the price for 1500 points, retail. Having said that, I have the following questions:

1. Is there any other cheaper resort to buy a 1BR that allow me good trading within Marriot, particularty to get a sky-week vacation in December (any resort)?

2. If the cost is similar (1500 points vs 1BR platinum resale), should I go to points then? 

3. My family is small (my wife and I, and a 18-months daugther, may be coming another one, only); I need a 1BR, but might it be a good idea to buy a lock-off? to use the 1BR and trade the remaing part? I do not really know how it works...just wondering....altought I guess MF's are higer....

Thanks again for your comments.

Greeting from Mexico....(Where unfortunatelly MVC does not have a resort)


----------



## m61376 (Jun 30, 2012)

Keep in mind that small children get bigger- and you may start to appreciate being able to use a 2BR. My daughters travelled all over with us and they often shared a hotel room with us (before timesharing), but having the added space really adds to the vacation experience for everyone. I'd think about getting a 2BR lock-off- for now, you can use the 1BR and rent or trade the studio side, but later on you may grow to really want that 2BR. Also great for taking along Gram and Gramps or other family, or friends. It really does open up your travel options.

If you really want a ski week, you should prob. buy where you want to use most years.

1500 points may be similar in cost- but what will 1500 points get you? Will it get you 7 nights in a 1BR, or 3-5 nights when you want to go?


----------



## kyfonky (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks M61376. Actually I had never thought about my kids growing up     You are absolutely right when you said that in the future I might need 2BR, instead of 1BR. I will consider then buying a lock-off.....still not sure how it works, but I think I will find out.....


----------



## pipet (Jun 30, 2012)

Taking grandparents along, as m61376 suggested, is awesome as they get some nice family time, and you probably get a babysitter for a night out 

Better bang for buck with 2BR MFs, too.

You can also look for an EOY deed and use one side one year, and use the other side for a trade the next year (back in or somewhere else; often the studio will pull a full 1 BR unit).  The only disadvantage to EOY is that closing costs are the same for EY & EOY, so later on, if you did want the EY usage, you'd have to buy another week with associated closing costs again.  MFs are half with EOY so no penalty there, and MFs are the real cost you need to keep in mind since they never end.


----------



## kyfonky (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Pipet for the advice! EOY sounds actually interesting...I'm assuming however, that if I lock-off my 2BR, and trade the studio for next year vacations.....most probable I will get another studio when trading, right? I mean, I do not believe that trading my studio in let's say TimberLodge, will give a 1BR in another resort....unless I reserve the right seasson/week...Am I right?

Newbie question: If I lock-off (or in any other trade thru II), do I deposit the week by making a reservation? I mean, I deposit the week at an specific using-date? or is it open dates? if so, what happens if nobody wants my deposited week? 

Finally, would it be a good idea to buy 2 EOY instead of 1 EY?


----------



## pipet (Jun 30, 2012)

When you deposit your studio to trade the next year, you can't guarantee you'll get a full 1 BR, but often you can.

To trade, you make a reservation, preferably at a higher demand week in your season, and then deposit that with II.  

Definitely buy 1 EY over 2 EOY because of closing costs (which can run $400 or more - don't want to pay that 2x unless you have to).  I mentioned EOY only when comparing a 1BR EY vs a 2BR EOY since the MFs are a better deal for 2BR units.


----------



## kyfonky (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks again Pipet! so I will consider the 2BR; I will think about EY or EOY 
-depending on my needs-  

However, I'm still wondering what happen if nobody take your deposited week at II? How possible is that? 

Thanks


----------



## jhac007 (Jun 30, 2012)

kyfonky said:


> Thanks again Pipet! so I will consider the 2BR; I will think about EY or EOY
> -depending on my needs-
> 
> However, I'm still wondering what happen if nobody take your deposited week at II? How possible is that?
> ...



If I were you, I would definitely go for a 2BR lock off, if possible (when it comes to family you will surely regret not doing that in the future).  As for your II deposit, that is not a worry of yours, once you give it up it is gone, gone, gone!

Jim


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 1, 2012)

kyfonky said:


> However, I'm still wondering what happen if nobody take your deposited week at II? How possible is that?
> 
> Thanks


Once you deposit your week with II (interval International), II assigns trading power to that deposit based on their passed experiences. (They keep this trading power a secret so you will not know how much power your deposit will have)  From that point on, it doesn't matter if anyone wants your week or if 50 people want it. The week is II week and even if no one wants it you still get your exchange based on the trading power you were assigned when you deposited it.  

You can often get a better week than you deposited but II works this all out because there are many people who want a week that is less valuable than the week they deposited. And still many people who deposit their week then for whatever reason never use their deposited week for an exchange.


----------



## Superchief (Jul 1, 2012)

You might also want to consider a resale ski week at one of the Park City, UT resorts. They are only about 45 minutes from Salt Lake City airport and both have 2 BR lockoff units.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh- and welcome to Tug  

Feel free to ask lots of questions and read through some of the previous threads so you get a real understanding of things before you buy. Timeshares are great, but the happiest owners are those who bought understanding what they were buying. Give yourself the opportunity to really understand the system and also how best to look for and buy a resale week, if that's what you ultimately decide to do.

Good luck!


----------



## kyfonky (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It is great to read this blog; really useful.

Sorry I have some other questions regarding the reservation procedures and trading thru II:

Let's say I bought a 2BR lock-off EOY in TimberLodge. 12-months in advance I made a reservation in my seasson (let's say platinum ski, in December); I only want to use 1BR; first question: do I have to lock-off a this time? 

Then, I have my reservation for my 1BR. Since I have a EOY, do I have to make another reservation for the lock-out studio, at the same year that I made the reservation for the 1BR then deposit it to II? or Should I go to II to deposit it without a reservation? if so, Do I have to trade the studio when I deposit? or can I do it later?  If I want to go on vacation trading my studio, but the "next year" -let's say next december- can I do it even thought such year is not my "even" year?

The EOY and II are still confusing for me.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 4, 2012)

kyfonky said:


> Thanks everyone. It is great to read this blog; really useful.
> 
> Sorry I have some other questions regarding the reservation procedures and trading thru II:
> 
> Let's say I bought a 2BR lock-off EOY in TimberLodge. 12-months in advance I made a reservation in my seasson (let's say platinum ski, in December); I only want to use 1BR; first question: do I have to lock-off a this time?



Yes, you would have to lock off in order to book just the 1BR side. Not sure if TL is 100% lock offs or not, if it is, you can book the 2BR and lock off later. If it only has some lock off units, best to lock off up front if you know you will only want the 1BR side.



> Then, I have my reservation for my 1BR. Since I have a EOY, do I have to make another reservation for the lock-out studio, at the same year that I made the reservation for the 1BR then deposit it to II? or Should I go to II to deposit it without a reservation? if so, Do I have to trade the studio when I deposit? or can I do it later?  If I want to go on vacation trading my studio, but the "next year" -let's say next december- can I do it even thought such year is not my "even" year?



The studio side would have to be reserved in the same use year at the 1BR unit. You could then deposit the studio in to II. You could let MVCI do this for you, but it isn't advisable. You can't reserve it through MVCI for a year that is not your use year, you must go through II and try to exchange for that.



> The EOY and II are still confusing for me.



Just remember that any time you want to use your or a portion of your unit in a year that is not your use year, you have to trade through II.


----------



## kyfonky (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Dioxide45; very clear. 

Just to clarify: when you said I can lock-off up-front, do you mean at the time of reservation of at the time of checking in?

Also, if I own a EOY, should I pay an annual membership for II, or can I pay EOY?

Finally, are sites such as Redweek and SellMyTimesahreNow realiable to buy resales? any broker for Marriots?

Thanks


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 5, 2012)

kyfonky said:


> Thanks Dioxide45; very clear.
> 
> Just to clarify: when you said I can lock-off up-front, do you mean at the time of reservation of at the time of checking in?



At the time of reservation. You can't lock off at checkin.



> Also, if I own a EOY, should I pay an annual membership for II, or can I pay EOY?



If you want to be able to travel (by exchanging) in your non use years, you will need to maintain an II account every year and pay the fee every year.



> Finally, are sites such as Redweek and SellMyTimesahreNow realiable to buy resales? any broker for Marriots?
> 
> Thanks



I will defer this to others with resale experience at Timber Lodge.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 5, 2012)

Jessica Burke from Timesharing2000.com and Shelly from Transactionrealty.com have both been well regarded for Marriott transactions, although not specifically for Timberlodge.


----------



## tubelaw (Jul 6, 2012)

*Resale points*



dioxide45 said:


> From information that was provided by Terry from a MVCI representative (customer advocacy?), it was indicated that after a resale trust point and payment of the initiation fees and education fee the resale owner has full use of the points.



Does anyone have the post where the resale of trust points was flushed out?  It was very detailed and the conclusion reached was as Dioxide states, pay the fees and you have full use of the points, but information was taken from the trust documents.  Thanks!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 6, 2012)

tubelaw said:


> Does anyone have the post where the resale of trust points was flushed out?  It was very detailed and the conclusion reached was as Dioxide states, pay the fees and you have full use of the points, but information was taken from the trust documents.  Thanks!



Post #6 in this thread quotes the info that TUGger thinze3 got from a Marriott rep.  It's probably the most "official" info that's been reported to TUG, but it's important to remember that we still haven't had any reports of someone's actual experience buying and using resale Trust Points.  (Not saying that the info from Terry's contact is wrong, just a reminder that sometimes what Marriott says and does are two different things.)


----------



## larryallen (Jul 6, 2012)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I might add that resale points are very questionable as to their value, and limits of use, HOWEVER, I think the best way to get into the Marriott system right now is to buy the minimum (and cheap) resale points for the sole purpose to establish an account.
> 
> Once you establish your own account then you can easily rent all the points you need to make any vacation at any time (subject to availability).
> 
> ...



I saw someone suggest this the other day and it seems prohibitively expensive unless my math is wrong.  For example, I like Ko Olina. Let's say I buy 1,500 points for $15,000 but I need 5,000 points to rent a 2 bedroom. So I rent 3,500 points for how much? 50 or 60 cents/point?  Plus my MF's for my 1,500 points which I have no idea what it is!?  Or I can rent one for $2,500 maximum. I just don't understand why ownership is better than renting!? I like owning stuff but just can't wrap my head around owning a timeshare. I am trying. I enjoy them. I love visiting. All that but I can't grasp it in full.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 6, 2012)

larryallen said:


> I saw someone suggest this the other day and it seems prohibitively expensive unless my math is wrong.  For example, I like Ko Olina. Let's say I buy 1,500 points for $15,000 but I need 5,000 points to rent a 2 bedroom. So I rent 3,500 points for how much? 50 or 60 cents/point?  Plus my MF's for my 1,500 points which I have no idea what it is!?  Or I can rent one for $2,500 maximum. I just don't understand why ownership is better than renting!? I like owning stuff but just can't wrap my head around owning a timeshare. I am trying. I enjoy them. I love visiting. All that but I can't grasp it in full.






Renting may in fact be better than owning.  That's an individual decision.




.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jul 6, 2012)

larryallen said:


> I saw someone suggest this the other day and it seems prohibitively expensive unless my math is wrong.  For example, I like Ko Olina. Let's say I buy 1,500 points for $15,000 but I need 5,000 points to rent a 2 bedroom. So I rent 3,500 points for how much? 50 or 60 cents/point?  Plus my MF's for my 1,500 points which I have no idea what it is!?  Or I can rent one for $2,500 maximum. I just don't understand why ownership is better than renting!? I like owning stuff but just can't wrap my head around owning a timeshare. I am trying. I enjoy them. I love visiting. All that but I can't grasp it in full.



I would not buy into DC, the value just isn't there. In your example you are better off renting from a legacy owner, rent points and have the DC points owner reserve the week you desire or purchase a legacy week for your selfl.


----------



## slum808 (Jul 6, 2012)

larryallen said:


> I saw someone suggest this the other day and it seems prohibitively expensive unless my math is wrong.  For example, I like Ko Olina. Let's say I buy 1,500 points for $15,000 but I need 5,000 points to rent a 2 bedroom. So I rent 3,500 points for how much? 50 or 60 cents/point?  Plus my MF's for my 1,500 points which I have no idea what it is!?  Or I can rent one for $2,500 maximum. I just don't understand why ownership is better than renting!? I like owning stuff but just can't wrap my head around owning a timeshare. I am trying. I enjoy them. I love visiting. All that but I can't grasp it in full.



In you example your 1500 pts mf would be 1500 x .41 = $615. You'd need to rent 3500 pts at say $.55/pt or $1925 so total of $2540. Similar to renting but you have to pay up front the $15k. The point system doesn't really make sense untill you break out of the traditional week model. 5 night stays can be had for much cheaper and you could also do tuesay or wednesday checkins to save on airfare.


----------



## larryallen (Jul 6, 2012)

slum808 said:


> In you example your 1500 pts mf would be 1500 x .41 = $615. You'd need to rent 3500 pts at say $.55/pt or $1925 so total of $2540. Similar to renting but you have to pay up front the $15k. The point system doesn't really make sense untill you break out of the traditional week model. 5 night stays can be had for much cheaper and you could also do tuesay or wednesday checkins to save on airfare.



That makes sense. I hadn't considered the 5 night stay.  Maybe that's obvious but I hadn't considered it. Thank you. Yes, we like to do 10 days at Ko Olina so points do make some sense.

When renting points is it similar to renting a week that the owner retains control of the points? Or do they actually get transferred to my account so I have control?


----------



## slum808 (Jul 6, 2012)

larryallen said:


> That makes sense. I hadn't considered the 5 night stay.  Maybe that's obvious but I hadn't considered it. Thank you. Yes, we like to do 10 days at Ko Olina so points do make some sense.
> 
> When renting points is it similar to renting a week that the owner retains control of the points? Or do they actually get transferred to my account so I have control?



If you're enrolled in the DC or a Trust owner, they can transfer the points into your account and you will have full control. That would be the benifit of buying a small trust point package. For me I'm not an owner, so I ask the owner to make a reservation for me. If you really like to go to Ko Olina, why not buy a resale week or EOY week. MF of $1750 is much cheaper than using points. You can even rent points from an owner to extend your trip to 10 days. If you booked a Friday- Friday week, you could get the Tuesday-Friday for pretty cheap.


----------



## kyfonky (Jul 6, 2012)

Sorry everybody...I have another 101 question: the 12-months in advance reservation window, is that for everyone owning Marriot? or just for "home resort" owners?

Of so, I does not make sense to buy in a home resort where you like to go more often, as everybody has the same opportunity to reserve. Actually, at II I guess you can reserve even before than 12-months in advance?

If that is the case, I guess it is better for me to buy in a resort with the lowest MF's?

Thanks


----------



## slum808 (Jul 6, 2012)

I' m not sure if you're talking weeks or points. For Weeks you can only book where you own. If you want to go somewhere else, you deposit your week in II and make a request. Its only a request, someone else has to deposit the week you want for you to get a match. 

If you're talking points, there's no home resort in the trust. Everyone can make reservations at any resort according to their status. I think for full weeks its 12 months ahead for regular and 13 months for premier and premier plus.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 6, 2012)

For points here is the pecking order and benefits at a glance:

http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/common/cms/mvc/pdfs/owners/benefits_chart.pdf


----------



## kyfonky (Jul 8, 2012)

*II or SFX?*

Hello again,

Anotare 101question: I was reading about SFX. So, why should I pay a II membership when I can go an exchange thru SFX for free?

What is the differences between II, SFX or ana other trading company?


----------



## slum808 (Jul 8, 2012)

The difference is inventory. Most Marriott owners use II, so there are lots of weeks in the pool. Marriott also bulk deposits weeks which increases the amount of weeks available for trqde. SFX has a much smaller user base, this will make finding a match more difficult.


----------



## infamazz (Jul 10, 2012)

kyfonky said:


> 7. Does anyone know a realiable brooker for buying a resale Marriot week?



Sellingtimeshares.net run by Seth Nock is a great outfit. I had Samuel Rodriguez specifically as a broker and he was a pleasure to work with.


----------



## kyfonky (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Infamazz- the web-site looks great; I will take look and consider buying with them.

I have another 101 -and I guess very dummy- question:  if I buy an EOY week, the MF's are paid EOY, right? or should I pay every year, altought the use is EOY?

I'm asking this because according to some internet sites I've seen, the MF's for EOY are lower that MF's for EY weeks; I thought that the MF's should be the same, but EY are paid yearly, and EOY are paid...eoy....

Thanks


----------



## m61376 (Jul 12, 2012)

kyfonky said:


> Thanks Infamazz- the web-site looks great; I will take look and consider buying with them.
> 
> I have another 101 -and I guess very dummy- question:  if I buy an EOY week, the MF's are paid EOY, right? or should I pay every year, altought the use is EOY?
> 
> ...



They are quoting half the annual MF's, which are paid every year for EOY units.


----------



## kyfonky (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks m61376 - it is weird however that for some EY weeks they quote, for instance, $1,000, but for the EOY -similar unit- they're not quoting $500, but $800. I don't know why.


----------



## kyfonky (Jul 20, 2012)

*Can I trade a 1BR for a 2BR?*

I'm pretty close to buy my Marriott week, still I'm wondering what would be the best decision, in terms of the resort; this are my choices:

Villas Doral 2BR Lock off  (Platinum)
Newport  2BR (Platinum)
Timber Lodge  2BR Lock off EOY;  2BR Lock off EY; or 1BR EY  (All in Platinum ski).

In terms of MF's and considering the possibility of lock off my unit, I guess my best option would be a 2BR EY at Timberlodge, in a platinum ski.  However I wonder whether it would be possible to trade thru II a 1BR TimberLodge in platinum ski, for a 2BR in Newport, as Newport does not have 1BR's?

If the answer is that chance are very low, then I will disregard buying a 1BR, since I'm planning to go most of my time to Miami, Tahoe, Newport and Fort Lauderdale.

Any advises?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 20, 2012)

kyfonky said:


> I'm pretty close to buy my Marriott week, still I'm wondering what would be the best decision, in terms of the resort; this are my choices:
> 
> Villas Doral 2BR Lock off  (Platinum)
> Newport  2BR (Platinum)
> ...






I won't give you any particular advice, however I will point out that the Villas at Doral are all two bedroom suites, and NON of them lock off.

The nice thing about Doral is that it belongs to the five member Florida Club for internal reservations at the six month mark (no need to use I.I. if you'd like to reserve at one of the other Florida Club Resorts).




.


----------



## slum808 (Jul 20, 2012)

Because Newport only has dedicated 2-bedrooms, you can technically start an ongoing search with your 1-bedroom. You will of course be inline behind everyone searching with a 2-bedroom deposit.


----------



## kyfonky (Jul 25, 2012)

*how much trade power a 1BR has?*

Thanks slum808.  However I am still wondering hownpossible is to get a 2BR with a 1BR.  I am asking because some or many? locations only have 2 BR, then if I but a 1BR platinum, I am not sure if I may be able to go to, for instance, Newport or Doral? 

Can anyone with a 1BR share experiences about trading?

thanks


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 25, 2012)

Might depend on when you are looking to travel. Trading a 1br for 2br Newport Coast in Jan/Feb would be cake, but in summer, eh I dunno.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 26, 2012)

*Yes you can trade up*



kyfonky said:


> Thanks slum808.  However I am still wondering hownpossible is to get a 2BR with a 1BR.  I am asking because some or many? locations only have 2 BR, then if I but a 1BR platinum, I am not sure if I may be able to go to, for instance, Newport or Doral?
> 
> Can anyone with a 1BR share experiences about trading?
> 
> thanks



I own a 2 BR Gold lockoff at Desert Springs II.  Recently I traded the June efficiency for a 1 BR early June Timberlodge.   I did an instant exchange of what appeared to be a bulk deposit.  Both were in Gold season.

I also traded the 1 BR DS2 (Thanksgiving week) for an October Newport Coast.  Again both were gold and I think that this was part of a Marriott bulk deposit as there were a number of fall dates available.

About 6 weeks ago I reserved my early June efficiency DS2 and turned around and reserved an April 1 BR in Shadow ridge.

So, if you are a planner and are flexible in your travel dates, you can uptrade.  I have done that 3 out of 3 times.

When you uptrade, you may need to do it as an instant exchange unless (as in the case of Newport Coast) they only have 2 BR units.  When you put in an on-going request, you need to request a "like" sized unit - - unless all they have are bigger units.

I personally think that for a 2 person couple that lockoffs make a good value proposition. You can basically double your weeks with the same MF.  But also consider that it costs $80 to lock off and $119 or 129 (?) to exchange into another Marriott.


----------

